# Misfire



## peplow (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi all. Ive got a 1988 318i E30 and it feels like its missing. Checked all lead values which seem ok, the plugs seem ok and correctly gapped. had a new fuel pressure regulator and made sure the pump was ok as best as I could. Checked for leaks and had new gaskets. Had a new air flow meter and checked ICV which seems ok.Had all the injectors out and cleaned and a new fuel filter. Also had all new belts, sprockets and bearings and air filter. According to my diagrams the car has a few sensors such as H.T. sensor, engine speed/reference-mark sensor and engine outputs to do with consumption and speed. Has anbody had any problems with these sensors or got any ideas? My gut feeling is some kind of crank position sensor fault but is hard to prove due to how the car misses. Any ideas anybody?


----------



## uzj100 (Sep 4, 2005)

Maybe some bad gas? What about putting in something like Techron and go to a different station to fill up?


----------

